# How Many of You Guys Have Multiple Same Tools?  Also, I Need Your Opinion



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi,
As many of you guys already know, my 1 car garage woodworking/metalworking workshop is cramped.  My good guy "friend" has been storing in his garage my late 1930's Atlas floor drill press that I bought a few months ago.  Here is a pic:


He now is asking me to pick it up.  So, given the fact that I have multiple drill presses, I made the painful decision to let go of my vintage Craftsman King Seely drill press.  I already have my mill drill, the Atlas floor drill press, and a brand new (bought a year or so ago but haven't used it yet) Chinese "Wen" brand drill that has variable speed with digital readout, and some laser centering thing.  Here is a stock photo of it:



I got the below Craftsman drill press for $30, it runs well, and is just pure eye candy for me.


Do any of you guys have multiples of the same tools, like I do?

Maybe I am a tool hoarder.  I just appreciate good vintage machinery.
Anyways, I plan on using the solid steel workbench, that my main South Bend 9A came on, as a welding table/general workbench.  The steel top is 1/2" thick.
As for the South Bend, I was planning on making a workbench for it out of 2 vintage steel workbench cabinets and a 1-3/4" thick butcher block tabletop that I have in storage, along with a chip pan.

When I bought my wheel/pulley balancing stand from this elderly machinist awhile ago, I noticed how his steel welding table had 2 woodworking vises on it.  I mentioned how unusual that was, and he said it came like that when he bought it from George Lucas' (Star Wars dude)  workshop at his ranch here in San Rafael.  The machinist man told me that the woodworking vises were handy for holding long items. Below is a pic I took of his square workbench:


Yes, that purse in the pic is mine. I actually own a purse, lol.

Anyways. I already have a 10" wide jaw old Columbian woodworking vise.  I have been interested in having 2 woodworking vises on my welding table/workbench, like the one the machinist has.  I have been looking on Craigslist for the same/similiar model vise.  Today, I found it.  Here is a pic:


I contacted the seller, and offered my Craftsman drill press as a trade.  The seller accepted, and now wants to arrange a meetup to trade.  Now, I am having 2nd thoughts on getting rid of my Craftsman drill.  I originally felt I should keep the new "Wen" drill since it had variable speed, digital readout, and some laser thing, but now wonder if that is the one I should give up instead of the Craftsman.

If I were your good friend, what would you advise me to do?

If you have multiples of the same kinds of tools, please share. 

Maybe I am not so weird afterall, hopefully ;-)

Thanks guys!


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh gosh, I think you'll get an avalanche of responses to that question Susan LOL
One good tool just isn't enough! I have 2 bandsaws, 3 lathes,  2 dremel motors, 2 corded drills, 3 makita cordless ones- and big bunches of hand tools
Only one milling machine (so far)  and two drill presses- one working, one disassembled- bench grinder
mark
ps one vintage ac welder, 3 oscilloscopes, + other test equipment


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 17, 2018)

I own one of the "Wen" type drills, just with a different color and brand name.  It's okay, variable speed is cool.  I could care less about the misaligned chinese lasers or the digital tach (holes I drill don't care about 4-digit numbers, just need to be in the right ballpark).  The runout at the chuck is pretty bad, keeps me from using it most of the time.  My sturdy old floor drill press is my go-to.  So from someone who has both types of drill press, I'd ditch the china equipment first.  That Atlas is a real beaut; I bet it runs true and smooth.  That would be my choice to hang on to.


----------



## Boswell (Jul 17, 2018)

For me, I don't have room for the first addition of the tools I want so keeping multiple copies is a non-starter. When I find something I like better or find I don't use, I either give the old tool so someone not a lucky as me or sell cheap to move it quickly.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 17, 2018)

I would keep the Craftsman.  Old machines in good working order will most likely outlive the new machines out there.

I have two mills, one a CNC and the other a mill/drill, and two lathes.  I also have multiple welders, two MIG, an AC buzz box and AC/DC stick welder, and a weld/gen and a spot welder.When it comes to hand tools, many multiples.

One advantage to multiple drill presses is you can set each up for a different operation which can cut down on tool changes.  If it were me, I would keep them if possible.  Of course, space is always a consideration.  If you are truly limited for space, well something has to go.  Maybe the sofa?


----------



## hman (Jul 17, 2018)

Duplicate tools?  Well, I guess so!  

I had a large shop (2+ car garage) in Oregon for 20+ years and a smaller shop (½ of a 2 car garage, ~4 5 years) in Tempe.  My wife and I would spend summers in Oregon, the rest of the year in AZ.  We've now sold both these houses and bought a house with large shop here in Chandler.
2 lathes (9x19 & 12x24), 2 mills (mini & RF-30 clone), 2 1x42 belt/6" Scotchbiite wheel sanders, about 4 bench grinders, 2 drill presses, 2 Ryobi BT3000 table saws, 2 wood cutting band saws, 2 4x6 metal cutting band saws, lots of duplicated hand tools, etc.  Needless to say, I've been very busy trying to get all this organized.  

An amateur machinist friend wisited a while ago.  When he first looked at it from the door, he said it would take me a year to get organized.  After a tour, he changed his estimate to 1 ½ years!


----------



## chillywilly (Jul 17, 2018)

I have two shops. My double garage is for wood work, welding, larger projects like boats etc.,  while a spare bedroom in my house is for machining, electrical, and small projects. So i have two of most things. Only one mini lathe and one mill, but that suits me. If I were you, I'd keep the old stuff, much better quality. When I do need a tool I don't have, I will search out old quality tools.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 17, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Maybe I am a tool hoarder.


LOL.  Ya' think?
Susan, you have a useful support group here.  We support you buying multiples of every tool you have, "just in case."  And move into some new tool categories regularly as well.

My name is Bob, and I am a hoarder...


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 17, 2018)

Susan, give him your Bridgeport angle head instead.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 17, 2018)

I only have 3 working drill presses 2 Walker Turner and 1 Atlas Powerking (my wife uses for jewelry)  and two others (Walker Turner) just in case     I also have 4 working bench grinders, 2 Craftsman 6" & 7" , 1 Sioux badged Doerr 10", and an unknown that may be German 6" + 2"Belt.    I also have 2 spares, boh working but need bearings 1 Rockwell badged Baldor 6" and a Dayton badged Doerr 8" IIRC.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 17, 2018)

I am deeply affected by the virus Machinetoolcollectionitus. About any operation can be done on several tools.

With what I got from my dad, I could easily set up 2 more decently equipped shops. I'm working on a list, and will offer the duplicates to any of the brothers & sisters, and their kids. Several of the nephews now have homes, and may be interested. They will be free, with the stipulation that they do not sell or any others ways get rid of it until after I pass, then they will have full title.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 17, 2018)

+1 on keeping the vintage Craftsman and dumping the Wen. Got tons of multiples, finally starting to sell off some things I really don't use and more importantly in the way of new stuff....


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 17, 2018)

Good questions, I recently had 3 drill presses plus my knee milling machine in the garage.  I decided I really only needed one drill press plus the mill, so I gave one away to a friend and sold the second.  My mill doesn't have a spacer so for some setups the z axis needs a little more room.  There are also times where all that needs to be done is drilling so the drill press is usually faster -- I know its hard letting go of some of your old friends but ===  Jack


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 17, 2018)

Susan, by now you have realized that you are talking to the biggest bunch of tool hoarders on the planet.   But I would let the Wen go rather than one of those great old drill presses.

I'm not even going to list all of my duplicates.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 17, 2018)

One redeeming quality of the Chinese presses is that they usually have a crank table. Some vintage machines don't.
m


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Jul 17, 2018)

Id keep that craftsman and dump the wen,  Id also buy the vise because I want one.  I own two drill presses, parts for a third and a milling machine.  Ive got doubles and triples on many items and can see myself buying more.  I accept my addiction and have stopped trying to justify more tools, just wanting them is OK


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 17, 2018)

Personally I'd let the Wen go too and put the little Craftsman on the fab bench. You have a good DP with the Atlas. Personally I don't have two DP's, got one old HD HF table model and my mill/drill and that covers everything I do. Just not enough space.

I had never thought about having two of those wood vises and didn't really pay attention to them until I found a Craftsman(not heavy duty like the one your looking at) in a bucket full of junk. I ended up taking it to work where I worked assembling machinery and that's where I came to appreciate it. I think I've only used it once for wood. We had tons of UHMW sheet around so I made soft jaws for it out of that. I also cut about a half inch off the tops to make a step in the jaws and it became even more handy. But having two of those on one bench, now you got my TAS going. But you have to have the same kind of vise don't you? So they will align when you clamp both?


----------



## tweinke (Jul 17, 2018)

Just counted, three drill presses , Shoptask 3in1, PM-727 mill, two bench grinders, 2x72 belt grinder. So it seems to me that multiples are quite normal. Im thinking if I cant drill a hole with one of my 5 machines capable of doing the job I can always get one of the several hand held drills out, same with grinding. I kind of think I may have a hoarding issue though......


----------



## Logan 400 (Jul 17, 2018)

I can't help with what tool to let go because I can't let any of mine go. To answer your question about duplicate tools I have many duplicates. I have 5 bench grinders, 3 3/8 1/2 chuck power drills, 4 1/2 power drills, 2 bench drill presses, 4 hand grinders, 2 port a bands, 2 welding machines,...but although I have more than one of many tools they all have their suttle differences that makes one a better choice over another at times depending on the task. 
Nope, not a hoarder just like to make a task easier.


----------



## f350ca (Jul 17, 2018)

I long ago ran out of space but still keep adding. Got a wicked deal on a radial arm drill from a  government auction and intended to get rid of the floor drill press. The mill is great when I need precision hole location, the radial is incredible for rigidity and raw power when I need big holes. But the floor one is so handy when I need a quick small hole or to chamfer that I just can't part with it. And it doesn't really take up that much space.

Greg


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 17, 2018)

"And it doesn't really take up that much space."

Lol, spoken like a true tool fanatic. I did get offered a floor standing drill press for free recently and turned it down. But a screaming deal on a radial drill, ohhhh, I'd be in deep yogurt. Problem is I am getting tired of moving stuff around to bring a machine to bare even though they are all on castors. TAS is a horrible disease and there is no cure.


----------



## Hidyn (Jul 17, 2018)

I gave away one of my two cheap drill presses about 6 months ago and I still think about it sometimes lol.

I don't have too many duplicates as far as machines, but I often think about how I could really, really use both a second hand drill and a second angle grinder. 

Skipping tool changes on jobs requiring those tools is a HUGE time saver.

Also, keep the eye candy.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 18, 2018)

Winegrower said:


> Susan, give him your Bridgeport angle head instead.


Lol! But that vise ain't nearly worth as much as I can get for that Bridgeport head


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 18, 2018)

Superburban said:


> I am deeply affected by the virus Machinetoolcollectionitus. About any operation can be done on several tools.
> 
> With what I got from my dad, I could easily set up 2 more decently equipped shops. I'm working on a list, and will offer the duplicates to any of the brothers & sisters, and their kids. Several of the nephews now have homes, and may be interested. They will be free, with the stipulation that they do not sell or any others ways get rid of it until after I pass, then they will have full title.


Waaas up, cousin!  Remember me?


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 18, 2018)

C-Bag said:


> Personally I'd let the Wen go too and put the little Craftsman on the fab bench. You have a good DP with the Atlas. Personally I don't have two DP's, got one old HD HF table model and my mill/drill and that covers everything I do. Just not enough space.
> 
> I had never thought about having two of those wood vises and didn't really pay attention to them until I found a Craftsman(not heavy duty like the one your looking at) in a bucket full of junk. I ended up taking it to work where I worked assembling machinery and that's where I came to appreciate it. I think I've only used it once for wood. We had tons of UHMW sheet around so I made soft jaws for it out of that. I also cut about a half inch off the tops to make a step in the jaws and it became even more handy. But having two of those on one bench, now you got my TAS going. But you have to have the same kind of vise don't you? So they will align when you clamp both?


Probably a good idea to get same model.  My 10" Columbian is 33 lbs.  I do have a smaller woodworking vise I could use, but I really want the vise's to be the same size - for practicality and aesthetics


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 18, 2018)

I should get a t-shirt made that says, "Happy Tool Hoarder," or "I Love Big Old Tools," but with my luck, people might assume it's some freaky San Francisco sexual reference, lol ;-)


----------



## hman (Jul 18, 2018)

Back to your original question about duplicates, and all the answers that have been posted.  Do you maybe get the feeling of having tried to get a sip of water ... out of a _fire hydrant_?


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 18, 2018)

Keep the Craftsman.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 18, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Probably a good idea to get same model.  My 10" Columbian is 33 lbs.  I do have a smaller woodworking vise I could use, but I really want the vise's to be the same size - for practicality and aesthetics



Sometimes having different vises can be more practical for their design features.

I picked up a Wilton woodworking vise at a flea market last year.   It has a front jaw which swivels and can be raised to be a vise dog or can be removed if needed to increase maximum depth.




A very nice feature of this vise is the screw mechanism.   Half a turn counter-clockwise and it releases so can be pulled in or out, then half a turn clockwise and the screw engages.

This is a 7in wide jaw.   It replaced a 9in wide Grizzly quick release vise.


----------



## NortonDommi (Jul 18, 2018)

Build another shed.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 18, 2018)

Too funny. Don't you just love the like minded people in this Forum!!
At one point my wife suggested I buy old machines, fix them up and sell them. I don't think I could ever sell one.
Susan, by now you have the answer to your questions. We all have multiples.
I think a sad scene would be someone who finally gets the tools and tooling they have worked hard to acquire, then lose the ability to use them.
On a lighter note, having all your tools plugged in and ready to go is a big plus. IMHO anyway.
Sell the Chinese, as long as you have a good workable drill press that is.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 18, 2018)

hman said:


> Back to your original question about duplicates, and all the answers that have been posted.  Do you maybe get the feeling of having tried to get a sip of water ... out of a _fire hydrant_?


Yup..


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 18, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Too funny. Don't you just love the like minded people in this Forum!!
> At one point my wife suggested I buy old machines, fix them up and sell them. I don't think I could ever sell one.
> Susan, by now you have the answer to your questions. We all have multiples.
> I think a sad scene would be someone who finally gets the tools and tooling they have worked hard to acquire, then lose the ability to use them.
> ...



@Janderso,
Your comment about losing the ability to use the tools is ironic to me since I have advanced rheumatoid arthritis and fibromyalgia (main reasons why it's taking me so long to organize my workshop).  My attitude was that, despite my physical limitations, if I don't pursue what I really wanted to do (make stuff and share equipment with others), I would regret it later when I am physically unable to pursue it, even if I wanted to.  Life is too short to not, "go for it," in my opinion - especially now when time seems to go by faster as I age (ugh).


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 18, 2018)

Not me tools have no affection to me . I only have at least three of each . Yes me isn't a tool collector. Well not to many . Keep the craftsmen , Mr wen isn't in its class.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 18, 2018)

****UPDATE***
Yesterday, I texted the guy with the vise, and told him I could offer my Wen drill press instead.  I haven't gotten any reply from him yet.  
Oh, well.  I can easily buy the same vise another time, when I am less broke off ebay or craigslist.  No big deal 
I guess I can put a craigslist ad up for the Wen drill after I remove the column rack/track and gear mechanism that allows you to elevate the drill table.  I think i can jimmy rig it to work on my Atlas floor drill press.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 18, 2018)

You can easily add a counterweight to your table , no need for the crank at all. Watch Mr Pete on YouTube he shows how and it's so easy.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 18, 2018)

Another shed!


----------



## Janderso (Jul 18, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Another shed!



Yeah, in San Francisco that couldn't be more than a half a $mil.


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 18, 2018)

I would say yes i own duplicates of many tools and machines and i get remained every so often when my shelfs start to fall from overweight, pick and choose which you like using best and get rid of the the rest if space is tight and don't think you'll ever have enough space if you don't get rid of stuff.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 18, 2018)

Of all the above answers(?), I like the one above about building another barn the best. I am a hoarder of the first degree. Having worked in several professions, each with it's own tool requirements, I have come across any number of tools directly and indirectly. Further, many friends have brought me tools that they had no idea what they did. Or how. And to top it off, I *never *throw anything away.

This perspective takes a long time in the telling, but is quite applicable to the situation. There was a time I got a serious shock, 480 volts across the chest. Shortly thereafter I quit my job and went out to build houses. This has actually happened several times. Electricity does mess with your head for some time. When I build a deck, I use a cheap, WalMart grade skil saw. When I'm done with the deck, I give the customer the saw. But the used blades are usually recycled. When they don't cut so well and the carbide teeth have lost a few, they become "rough cut" blades on an older saw on old lumber. One where the shaft bearings have some wobble and cut a wide kerf.

When the blades cut there at about the same speed as an acetylene torch, they are mounted on yet another saw with the blade reversed. Then used to cut sheet metal, like roofing. Yes, it does work*...* quite well. But it will reduce the blade to a circle with sort of a wavy edge. At that point, I take a "blue wrench"(acetylene torch) and cut it down to four "prongs". Then mount the result on wife's sidewalk edger. Of course, the concrete sidewalk chews up such a blade pretty fast, a couple of months at best. The old saw blade is then relagated to a nail out in the barn. Ya never know when you might need a 5/8" fender washer. The junk collecter is just out of luck, I guess.

There were times, too, that I was working out of town state and needed a tool, *right now.* I know I have two or three of them, but they're home in the shop. A good 48 hour turnaround. And 50 gallons of diesel, both ways. So, I find yet another "tool" and when done with it, it goes into my toolkit. As a professional, there is no such thing as a cheap tool. And I'm certainly not going to just chuck it on the side of the road where I just used it. When I do get home, it usually goes into a bucket, or on the shelf, or in a drawer, whatever, with the other 2 or 3 or 4 that I already have. That's why I have so many "Kleins" in my posession. And drills. And* ... *take your choice. In any case, I don't junk *anything*. When I buy something, it's for "keeps". And yes, I'm the same way about machines. But, as a "professional", I would have to say the Wen is not a real tool, just an expensive toy, despite all the gee-gaws it may have. BTW, I would pay your price  plus shipping for the Atlas bench mounted drill press.

Bill Hudson​


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 19, 2018)

I too hate to throw away anything and that was a major reason I ended up being a mechanic. That and being terminally cheap. I often do get rid of stuff but keep the good parts for later use so I do have bins of odds and ends. Call them my "shiny stuff".

But I have never let my hoarder tendency get away from me because dealing with so many in my family. Having to clean up a house, garage and shop full to the gills with non redeemable junk will do that to you. My dad has never been able to toss anything. Some of it I credit to being born in 1929, and being the son of a farmer. But also was the go to handyman for 20yrs in a 55+ mobile home park. So whenever some old guy would pass the widow would give him all the guys tools. Talk about hoarder heaven. He has 3-5+ of everything and all in garden sheds. His being close to the ocean and leaving stuff out has made for a real mess. He had an outside bench that was heaped with tools and stuff for 25yrs and it had to get cleaned up because they were replacing the mobile. The junk tools were easy to toss but every once in a while there would be something that was nice or rare and it would just break my heart but into the trash it would have to go. 

My dad has slipped beyond his tool using and the remaining hoard overflowing the sheds awaits his passing. I wish I could save it up and give it to my son who badly needs tools but we live on opposite coasts and for the cost of shipping he could probably get just as nice stuff back there. So it will probably get sold to some flea market scammer, much as I hate that idea.

In the midst of all this contemplation of duplicates I have run into the wall several times now of thinking I could make a part for my lathe, but it's out of commission. More than once I've heard guys say that's why they have two lathes. So TAS beckons.....


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 19, 2018)

Obviously not adding anything, but I have multiples of lots of stuff.  Made an organizer for my combo wrenches a few years ago and counted out something like 14 Craftsman 1/2" wrenches.  I recall buying 3 or 4 sets, no idea when I picked up the others.  Maybe Sears had a sale and I blacked out.  Multiple sets of sockets, pliers, screwdrivers, etc. etc.  Have HF tool boxes at my 2 lathes.  Pretty much the same stuff in each box:  0 - 3" digital mics, 4"/6"/8"/12" calipers, 0.2"-1.2"/1"-2" digital inside mics, 0 - 2" screw pitch micrometers, DTI's, etc.  Yup, got it as bad as everyone else . . .

Bruce


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 20, 2018)

Susan, et. al., I am running out of space too.   I have multiple of the same tool, mainly because I couldn't find the first one when I needed it.   Bet nobody here has had that happen.    

The most embarassing cases of wretched excess:
4 Makita power drills
3 finishing nail guns
2 woodworkers benches, two vises each.
2 full sets of carbide boring bars
2 power tapping heads
3 mill t-nut hold-down kits
3 drill presses...new Powermatic, old Craftsman, little bench Craftsman
1 drawer full of digital calipers, most without batteries

And this is the stuff I can find.


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 20, 2018)

BGHansen said:


> counted out something like 14 Craftsman 1/2" wrenches.



OMG this is funny.   I'm afraid to go look.


----------



## P. Waller (Jul 20, 2018)

NortonDommi said:


> Build another shed.


She would then be known as "Two Sheds"


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 20, 2018)

Actually because she's working presently out of a garage if she added a shed  it would be Single Shed Susan........has a nice ring to it, eh?


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 20, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Yeah, in San Francisco that couldn't be more than a half a $mil.


Yup.  That sounds about right.  My 20 yr old daughter is using the high cost of renting in SF as an excuse as to why she can't move out, lol


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 20, 2018)

C-Bag said:


> Actually because she's working presently out of a garage if she added a shed  it would be Single Shed Susan........has a nice ring to it, eh?


Sounds like a name for an old time western cowgirl or sidekick to Billy the Kid, lol


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 20, 2018)

I am adding to my duplicates on purpose.   Each machine has a variety of wrenches or allen keys, etc used to change things.   I find it easier to purchase the respective wrench, allen key etc. so I can keep this with the machine.   A lot easier to make setting changes than go and find the appropriate item in another room.


----------



## Quattroclick (Jul 21, 2018)

Multiples?  Guilty.  A couple years ago I sold my Taiwanese mini knee mill which served me well enough for 20 years or so to upgrade.  Now I have Brown and Sharpe and a Bridgeport verticals, and am jonesing for a horizontal which I have no space for.  Thankfully I only have one drill press, a Silver and Deming camelback under restoration, but I have a seat and guide machine which looks suspiciously like a large drill press, even more so with a giant milling vise mounted in it.  A week ago I could have said that I only have one hand saw, but that oversight has been rectified with a Milwaukee portaband.  My 15x54 Cincinnati Tray top is my only lathe, and I will keep it that way.  Unless I trip over a nice lathe with a tracer.....

Btw, I would have gone ahead with the vise swap.  Tabletop drill presses are quite common, but that vise doesn't look too common to me, and I really like vises.  Don't get me started on all my vises...


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm up to 14 drill presses and I have 100's of vise's...
If you told the guy you would trade then you should do it.
I really don't like people that say they are going to do something and then back out of it...


----------



## westerner (Aug 27, 2018)

BGHansen said:


> Maybe Sears had a sale and I blacked out


Now THAT is funny! Or not......It might explain a few things.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 28, 2018)

I have 2 South bend Heavy 10 Lathes one is a 3ft bed and the other has a 3.5ft bed..... If you get an old lathe make sure you get two.... I have 13 Kennedy tool boxes...... 2 Drill presses..... I'm addicted to vises I probably have close to 20..... I just bought 5 machinist squares all the same size....


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 28, 2018)

Just Scored these


----------



## external power (Sep 9, 2018)

I think I'm addicted to dial indicators, Do they have a 12 step for this.


----------



## Trip (Sep 9, 2018)

My brother and I recently closed are small engine and mower repair shop . The amount of tools was staggering once everything was finally moved the ground raised up 3 inches lol .


----------



## raptor2013 (Sep 10, 2018)

I buy tools I have already and I don't know why.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 10, 2018)

Remember 1 is none, 2 is one...... Its always better to have doubles.... When I really need a tool and it breaks I would rather have an extra on standby rather than having to put everything on hold until a replacement can be obtained.....


----------



## projectnut (Sep 10, 2018)

Not all of us are tool hoarders even though we have been accused of being one.  Like many others here I do have multiples of some tools.  However they are not in "storage", "in need of repair", "for spare parts" or, "for just in case".  I have multiple drill presses, grinders, surface plates, lathes, and a ton of duplicates as far as hand tools are concerned.. All of the tools in the shop are fully functional and are used on a regular basis.  Some are setup for specific purposes. 

One grinder is setup for HSS tooling while another is setup for carbide.  The third is setup with buffing and polishing wheels.  One of the drill presses is used regularly for deburring while the other is used for actual drilling.  One lathe is used more often than not with a 5C collet setup while the other switches setup between a 3 jaw scroll chuck and a 4 jaw independent chuck.

I just gave away a small 1930's era Sears Companion lathe that I had restored for my brothers grandsons.  At first dad and mom thought it might be a good idea, but after a more thorough evaluation they decided the kids were still too young to be taught to operate it safely.  I hate stumbling over things that just take up space.  If it has a purpose and is used regularly I'll keep it.  If it's just eye candy or something I'll never use I don't need it taking up valuable space.  There are still a couple machines I'd like to add to the shop like a Jig Bore and Toll Cutter Grinder.  I continue to keep an eye open for them.  Should I find either at the right price I would have to evaluate which machines would stay and which would go

I guess my point is that if you have the room, the tools are functional, and you have a use for them I would keep them.  If space is a problem, or you're just saving something you'll never use because "it's neat" I would let it go to someone who could actually use and enjoy it.


----------

